# Need some cheese suggests



## NSwiner (Dec 10, 2009)

We are having a party tomorrow night and need some cheese suggestions we are drinking cranapple wine and Liebfraumilch plus a holiday punch made with vodka then whatever the guests bring for themselves . 
So far I have a regular cheddar ,marble and mozzarella .Plan on getting an aged white cheddar and would like to get atleast one more cheese any suggestions ? Not too expensive it's quit a large crowd we are expecting . But that said any ideas for when it just DH & me for more expensive ones that we would appreciate the value of would be good to know also . Ok off to get somehings done now .


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2009)

You can try here, If your wine is not listed find one that is similar tasting or profile to what you have.

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/cpairing.htm


----------

